# Peeing and Pooping A LOT, normal?



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

My puppy is 3 months old, 10-15 pounds. He came paper trained, we are starting to crate train him and he is making strides. Hes going poo outside now, but we have to initiate going out.

I put water down every time his bowl is empty and we feed him 3x a day.

He pees soooo much, I'm guessing 15+ times a day. I just changed his paper at least 6 times since dinner, not exaggerating. He was going poo once a day when we first got him, now its about 3x a day. His stool is normal consistency.

*Is this normal?* I read that young puppies go a lot... this is a lot- a lot.

My boyfriend says we shouldn't give him water after 8pm, but I also read water should always be available. I don't care how many times I need to clean up potty, he needs to be hydrated for how active he is. 

We have a vet visit in March. I don't think this is an emergency. Maybe I am giving him too much water?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

What kind of food are you giving him some have a lot of bulk.


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

Royal Canin and a little Purina mix. I know, its not good, thats what the shelter gave us to start with. Next pay check we are getting him a huge thing of Canidae.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

That probably has something to do with the volume. More fillers = more poop. How often do you feed?


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

2-3x, figure it will go to 1-2 when I switch to good food? 
I have more concern for the peeing though.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you're really concerned, you should take him in for a urinalysis. Then start taking water up 3 hours before bedtime. You'll still need to get up middle of the night for bathroom breaks.


----------

